# Service Sink Requirements



## DTBarch (May 23, 2013)

California Building Code follows IBC Chapter 29 Table 2902.1 in requiring a service sink for most occupancies, while also referencing the plumbing code.  The plumbing code seems not to address service sink requirements in Table 4-1.  Question: Are service sink requirements addressed elsewhere in the plumbing code?  With an existing space that has no service sink, do we need to add a service sink as a component of an existing alteration project?


----------



## mark handler (May 23, 2013)

California did not adopt IBC Chapter 29

California adopted the CPC which is based on the UPC


----------



## mark handler (May 23, 2013)

The CPC does require service sinks in certain occupancies.

Not most.

Licensed Clinics,  hospitals, School or labor Dormitories...


----------

